# Connor jigs?



## Springbreaker (Mar 9, 2011)

Anyone know of a shop that carries these jigs and sells online? From Michigan and come down for spring break every year but the jigs are always picked through by the time we get down there. Looking to pick some up early this year. Pompano fever is starting to creep in just as the snow begins to fly up here!


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Where are you staying? Gray's Tackle, Sam's, J&M.


----------



## Springbreaker (Mar 9, 2011)

We stay right by the Jetty in Destin. We get jigs from Half Hitch but like I said they are usually picked thru pretty good by the time we get down. Just like to be able to get what we want for a change.


----------



## weedline (Aug 20, 2011)

dont know of connor jigs but i build my own and dont sell them so dont ask to much work lol i would assume he must be the guy who makes the coustom jigs half hitch sells 
your best bet would be get in touch with the guy directly if u can find him most rod builders,jig builders,fly tiers ect work hard from dec to feb to build up close to a years product they are always taking bulk orders for march get up with the guy and u will need to get probobly 100 minimal but they should be cheaper than at a retail store and u can specify your colors and if u are down a week split that 100 betwen 4 of u and then u have 25 good jigs per person just an idea
`


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

Connors dad is a forum member, and may be able to help you out with an order. I haven't seen him online in a while though. His user name on here is Garbo if you want to shoot him a PM.


----------



## Springbreaker (Mar 9, 2011)

Thanks guys. All set.


----------

